# Croc and the porker



## solar 17 (Sep 22, 2009)

I go*t this interesting photo in an e-mail, so thought l might post [hoping no one else has]...the e-mail [claimed] it was in the Territory [NT]...cheers solar 17 [Baden]*
*




*


----------



## garycahill (Sep 22, 2009)

This pic was in last months issue of Bacon Busters.
It had a better pic of a large scrubby that was unfortunately hooked by it's teeth on 2 strands of an electric fence.
I will see if I can get it & post it later.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 22, 2009)

garycahill said:


> This pic was in last months issue of Bacon Busters.
> It had a better pic of a large scrubby that was unfortunately hooked by it's teeth on 2 strands of an electric fence.
> I will see if I can get it & post it later.


 

awesome bacon busters is the funnyest mag , I am sure the scrubby pic will be the african rock python email that was going around at the start of the year tho.

Post the pic


----------



## Walker (Sep 22, 2009)

Au yea bacon busters is a hell mad mag but def poast that pic.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 22, 2009)

great pic ....


----------



## sara_sabian (Sep 22, 2009)

Is this the python & fence photo you mean?
http://www.python.org/~guido/images/python-bites-fence.jpeg


----------



## snake_boy (Sep 22, 2009)

thats no scrubby



sara_sabian said:


> Is this the python & fence photo you mean?
> http://www.python.org/~guido/images/python-bites-fence.jpeg


----------



## garycahill (Sep 22, 2009)

Your right, only got to see it for a second in the lunchroom


----------



## James..94 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats a great pic


----------



## Emmalicious (Sep 22, 2009)

That picture is awesome!


----------



## Steman (Sep 23, 2009)

heres more of the python in the electric fence


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 23, 2009)

poor animal! looks like its had a good feed though!


----------



## JasonL (Sep 23, 2009)

Think it's a Nile Croc with a Warthog


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 23, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Think it's a Nile Croc with a Warthog


 it reminds me of the song from lion king ...'Are ya achen yub yub yub for some bacon yub yub yub he's a big pig ..you can be a big pig too OI' :lol:...(inner child thing again )


----------



## Andrais (Sep 23, 2009)

do they have crocodile crossings in africa? i've heard of zebra crossings :S
he didn't look both ways  crocodiles need to learn more about road safety


----------

